# Dominican Rep (SOL MELIA) "vacation Club"



## Riiverah1 (Apr 19, 2006)

Does anyone have any info/guidance on the SOL Melia vacation Club concept? Is this a good deal?


----------



## wvanly (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi,

I own two studios in the Sol Melia Vacation Club, which I bought resale.  I have been very happy with them.  The only destination I have visited is the Melia Paradisus in Punta Cana, DR.  I did book a week to Costa Rica, but ended up renting it out because I couldn't go.  

The maint. fees have been consistant and are low.  The Paradisus is an all-inclusive and was fantastic - 24 hour room service, a large range of restaurants and the food is very good.  The booking company, Resorts Advantage are excellent to work with, I have never had a problem booking rooms - they are very accommodating.  

This spring I booked 7 rooms at the Paradisus Punta Cana (they allow you to take one week off the end of your contract every year) and they gave me 3 bonus weeks, which worked out great.  This resort only has a few buildings that are "timeshare" so the majority of the rooms are sold through companies like Funjet, Apple etc.  My niece is a travel agent and we figured by using my timeshare the savings was around $700 pp. 

I would be happy to answer any questions you may have, if I can.  You can email me directly at wvan@mwwb.net

Wendi


----------

